

New CEO of Yahoo Marissa Mayer is pregnant - andre3k1
http://postcards.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2012/07/16/mayer-yahoo-ceo-pregnant/

======
kintamanimatt
I've never seen the tech version of celebrity gossip before. I hope this
doesn't become a thing.

~~~
mparlane
Normally tech people are men and not attractive... (gross stereotype)

~~~
petercooper
I don't know.. if Dave Winer became pregnant, I think it'd make the HN front
page.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Hopefully without any visuals.

------
petercooper
_"My maternity leave will be a few weeks long and I'll work throughout it."_

Showing her tenacity and super strength there! My wife was wiped out for
months :-)

~~~
mparlane
Has she had a kid before? She may be underestimating the toll on her life.

edit: "that her _first_ child is due October 7"

~~~
pan69
Typical engineer approach. "Sure, we can squeeze that project out in few
weeks, no problem". Always over opportunistic. Just wait till she get hit with
postpartum depression...

~~~
r00fus
On the other hand, if she has adequate resources, depression can largely be
addressed. Modern medicine has understood for example, that paxil does NOT go
through the mammaries, so is safe for breastfeeding (not comfortable with
that, but then again, I'm not in that situation).

Also proper nutirition and support structure can largely remove the stress
that exacerbates pre-natal and post-partum depression.

With her wealth, she would likely be able to "tough it out" by throwing a bit
of her money at some of the likely problems. She would likely have a doula,
midwife and doctor, not to mention a night-nurse, etc.

